# Angled dado?



## NSavidge (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any articles or input that will help me figure out how to make angled dadoes with a router for the sides of a ladder? I want to make a simple ladder for an interior loft and want to make sure that my dadoes for the steps are exactly the same angle but cannot find info on how to set up a jig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nancy

Here's quick and easy jig you can use and make for the angle dado's..
Do both sides of the ladder at the same time and than rip the stock to size that way they will match up at glue up time..

Sometimes it's best to just buy one with all the springs/hardware. 

Amazon.com: Louisville Ladder L224P 250-Pound Duty Rating Wooden Attic Ladder Fits 8-Foot 9-Inch to 10-Foot Ceiling Height, 22-1/2-by-54-Inch Ceiling Rough Opening: Home Improvement

Louisville Ladder S224P 8' 9" Wood FLD Attic Ladder

=========



NSavidge said:


> Does anyone have any articles or input that will help me figure out how to make angled dadoes with a router for the sides of a ladder? I want to make a simple ladder for an interior loft and want to make sure that my dadoes for the steps are exactly the same angle but cannot find info on how to set up a jig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Nancy
> Do both sides of the ladder at the same time and than rip the stock to size that way they will match up at glue up time..
> =========


 
This won't work since the stringers are mirror images of eachother. They need to cut separately but the jig should work fine as long as the first dado is in the same place. Small errors will not be noticed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

I think it will, once it's ripped down the center and flipped over and end to end the dado slots will line up..
OR your can use a pair of boards tape them up as one wide board, put the dado slots in place, than trim the ends to match the dado angle cuts..

Start with some 1 x 6 x 8ft poplar stock, put in the dado slots, then rip and flip..  make you steps 4' wide so you have a bit of over hang, than screw and glue the up ladder..

Pull out a pad of paper and draw it out than cut it down the center and flip it..

======







RJM60 said:


> This won't work since the stringers are mirror images of eachother. They need to cut separately but the jig should work fine as long as the first dado is in the same place. Small errors will not be noticed.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Nancy. Here is what I did to solve that problem. Check here: Jig help needed Pic of the jig that I came up with is near the end.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> It think it will, once it's rip down the center and flipped over and end to end the dado slots will line up..
> OR your can use a pair of boards tape them up as one wide board, put the dado slots in place, than trim the ends to match the dado angle cuts..
> ...


Bob's jig will work, provided it can be used as shown as well as after flipping it around the horizontal or vertical axis (like BrianS's jig), thus turning it into its mirror image. 

Cheers! MM


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

A somewhat related question: I want to route dados angled not relative to the edge of a board, but angled relative to the face of the board. Picture a book reader-holder, with a flat base, and then a board say 10 degrees off vertical (dado-ed into the base) to hold your book or ebook reader. OK to attach a scrap to a board so its angled and run over a straight bit on the router table?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Micah said:


> A somewhat related question: I want to route dados angled not relative to the edge of a board, but angled relative to the face of the board. Picture a book reader-holder, with a flat base, and then a board say 10 degrees off vertical (dado-ed into the base) to hold your book or ebook reader. OK to attach a scrap to a board so its angled and run over a straight bit on the router table?


 
1. Make a wedge shaped baseplate for your router. God if you need a stopped dado (i.e. not thru the edges of a board).
2. Use a table saw with the blade set at 10°. Will need to be a thru dado. Could also be done with a circular saw.


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

Aha. Thank you much. About the table saw: I do everything with a router because I don't have a table saw; but that is going to change next week (a loaner). Yahooooo. AND, I just bought a nice used Jet jointer for $340 to be delivered tomorrow. -mds


----------

